# In the U.S., More Than 300 Coronavirus Cases Are Confirmed.



## Robert59 (Mar 7, 2020)

*Here’s what you need to know:*

Florida deaths are the East Coast’s first, as U.S. caseload rises past 300.
Everyone on the Grand Princess cruise ship will be tested, after 21 tested positive.
South by Southwest leads long list of canceled events.
New York City pleads for more tests.
Global markets extend their decline.
The Chinese province where the virus first appeared reaches a milestone.
The epidemic grew at an alarming rate in Europe.
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/06/world/coronavirus-news.html


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 7, 2020)

As of 30 minutes ago. Over 400.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/03/07/world/coronavirus-news.amp.html


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 7, 2020)

While I don't think of CV as a nonsense issue, and think canceling large events is the correct thing to do until things stabilize, and we better-understand how lethal this virus is, please consider the following:

So far, *14,000* *people have died* and *250,000* *people* *have been hospitalized* during the *2019-2020* *flu* *season*, according to preliminary estimates from the CDC.Feb 14, 2020.

We must have cooler heads prevail, now, or we will make widespread food shortages a self-fulfilling prophesy, as people blindly hoard everything they can. After that, riots may occur because, as Bob Marley sang, many years ago: A hungry mob is an angry mob!

I call on everyone to contact their local news stations and tell them to stop with their alarmist BS. Tell them you want the statistics on flu deaths publicized, and you want interviews with some of the 97 out of 100 people for whom CV was nothing more than a bad cold or light flu, symptom-wise.

My calls will start Monday. What about yours?


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 7, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> As of 30 minutes ago. Over 400.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/03/07/world/coronavirus-news.amp.html


In the same time period, how many people came down with the flu?


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 7, 2020)

I don't know for sure. Does it matter, the flu and this covid-19 virus are both serious and not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 7, 2020)

I see dying because of my girlfriend which loves to eat out everyday in crowed restaurants. She only thinks of food. Myself I would stay at home for weeks.


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 7, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I don't know for sure. Does it matter, the flu and this covid-19 virus are both serious and not to be taken lightly.


It matters, greatly, that the alarmist media is stirring things up with hourly reports on cases and deaths, making people more prone to panic, more prone to hoard food and water, leading to a more serious chance of food riots and other insane mob actions!

If comparisons were being made, in far less frequent, far less urgent sounding updates, with flu cases, the public might calm down as it realizes that this virus is nowhere near as bad as the flu, statistic-wise. 

We live with flu cases going on all around us, and we'll live with CV, as well.


----------



## chic (Mar 7, 2020)

You can do what you want and pretend this is just another flu, but for myself and family, I'm taking it seriously. I am purchasing non perishable food items and paper products and storing them in a spare room in case in some months, if I'm still alive, they can be of use.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 7, 2020)

chic said:


> You can do what you want and pretend this is just another flu, but for myself and family, I'm taking it seriously. I am purchasing non perishable food items and paper products and storing them in a spare room in case in some months, if I'm still alive, they can be of use.


That's what I'm in the process of doing also @chic


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> It matters, greatly, that the alarmist media is stirring things up with hourly reports on cases and deaths, making people more prone to panic, more prone to hoard food and water, leading to a more serious chance of food riots and other insane mob actions!
> 
> If comparisons were being made, in far less frequent, far less urgent sounding updates, with flu cases, the public might calm down as it realizes that this virus is nowhere near as bad as the flu, statistic-wise.
> 
> We live with flu cases going on all around us, and we'll live with CV, as well.


I will repeat this.  China's government has little regard for truth or the health and well being of its citizenry, but cares mightily about projecting strength and economic might.

It speaks volumes that such a government has seen fit to quarantine huge swaths of their population for over a month now. Their factories and schools have closed, tourism died, their stock market is tanking. They hurry-up built new hospitals, and are enforcing the quarantines with such draconian repercussions that nobody dares defy the laws.

Now Italy is doing the same.

You'd better believe I'm taking this sh!t seriously.


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 8, 2020)

Great. I take it seriously, also, but alarmist bullshit does NOTHING but panic folks into doing things that will possibly bring about far worse conditions than what might have been with a balanced overview of the situation!

How many of you folks who are up in arms about CV have been panicking about the far greater number of flu hospitalizations and deaths that have taken place, recently? Probably very few, as the alarmist media knows that flu is old news, and they can't attract more viewers to their stations with the concomitant boost in advertising rates and revenue, by running reports on the latest flu cases and fatalities.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 8, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> It matters, greatly, that the alarmist media is stirring things up with hourly reports on cases and deaths, making people more prone to panic, more prone to hoard food and water, leading to a more serious chance of food riots and other insane mob actions!
> 
> If comparisons were being made, in far less frequent, far less urgent sounding updates, with flu cases, the public might calm down as it realizes that this virus is nowhere near as bad as the flu, statistic-wise.
> 
> We live with flu cases going on all around us, and we'll live with CV, as well.


There is no question that the popular media are doing their best to spin this to their advantage by playing on people's fears.  Sadly, that's how they make money.

On the other side of the coin, I'm concerned that so many people aren't taking this seriously.  Not emotionally but rationally.  Of course the number of cases and deaths in the US *at this point in time* are low relative to the seasonal flu, but consider what's in play here.

1.  Unlike most strains of influenza, it's a new virus so there is no segment of the population that has existing protective antibodies to slow it's spread.  Based on what has happened in other countries, it can spread at a rapidly increasing rate.

2.  Transmission appears to be both through airborne and surface contamination and it appears to have a much longer latency period than influenza on contaminated surfaces.

3.  There are not now, nor will there be in the near future, any immunizations or effective treatments for this virus as there are for influenza.

4.  Indications are that this coronavirus likely has a mortality rate significantly higher than that of common influenza strains, especially among seniors.

"Panic" is unhelpful and can lead to it's own serious set of problems.  However, sober, thoughtful consideration, preparation, and appropriate modifications to our personal and social behavior make sense.

I sincerely hope I'm wrong, but I suspect the next 12-18 months will be a trying time for all of us.  We should face the challenge as the responsible adults that we are.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 8, 2020)

If you scroll down to the current Dr. Fauci interview I think you'll find it interesting for he is one scientist/doc that can actually
boil it down to "refrigerate after opening":

https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...-1st-case-confirmed-washington-d-c-u-n1152416


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 8, 2020)

In reviewing the posts, here, I have seen how they strongly resemble arguments concerning politics. Each "side" is intractable, in its position. I have SF friends, in this thread, who are on the other side, from me, in their views. So be it, we're all free to interpret things as we perceive them. I do not want to have further harsh words with my SF friends.

The preceding being the case, I herein avow that I shall no longer discuss CV. It's as simple as that.

It is my hope that each and every one of us, makes it through whatever lies ahead, vis a vis this new threat to our continued good health. Best of luck, then......


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> That's what I'm in the process of doing also @chic


Phew, only had to shop at one store to pick up all the necessities needed for over a month....glad that's done for now....even found latex gloves and Lysol disinfectant in liquid and spray.....


----------



## David Gamble (Mar 9, 2020)

I would like to request everyone out here just to follow extra precautionary steps as I believe this is the powerful remedy itself.


----------



## chic (Mar 9, 2020)

U.S. update: 714 cases, 26 deaths.


----------



## cherylpamela66 (Mar 9, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> *Here’s what you need to know:*
> 
> Florida deaths are the East Coast’s first, as U.S. caseload rises past 300.
> Everyone on the Grand Princess cruise ship will be tested, after 21 tested positive.
> ...


It's too bad, I hope this virus goes away soon, lots of prayers!


----------

